# cajal



## totor

queridos amigos,
chers amis,

necesito saber cuál es la pronunciación de esta palabra (en realidad un nombre, el de ramón y cajal) *cajal*, en alemán. espero que me entiendan, porque yo no entiendo el alemán.
j'ai besoin de savoir quelle est la prononciation de ce mot (à vrai dire un nom, celui de ramón y cajal) *cajal*, en allemand. j'espère que vous me compreniez, parce que je ne comprends pas l'allemand.

muchísimas gracias para todos
merci beaucoup pour vous tous


----------



## Whodunit

Le mot "cajal" n'est pas allemand. Tu l'as entendu ou lu quelque part ?


----------



## totor

précisement, ça c'est le problème. il s'agit d'un livre en français que je suis en train de traduire (à l'espagnol). en se referant a ramón y cajal, le médecin espagnol, il dit (c'est ramón y cajal qui parle): "mon humble nom, prononcé à l'allemande [_Cayal_], passa les frontières."

et justement j'ai besoin de savoir comment se prononce en allemand ce *nom* pour pouvoir le mettre en espagnol. parce que la prononciation française est bien différente de l'espagnol, surtout pour la "j" et la "y"

je te remercie, whodunit


----------



## Whodunit

La *c* comme lettre initial a beaucoup de prononciations. On pourrait le prononcer comme *k*, *tsh*, ou *s* anglaises. La *j* est habituellement prononcé comme la *y* espagnole à _yo_.

J'espère que ça t'aidera.


----------



## heidita

En realidad, si un alemán que no habla español ve esta palabra, pronuncia

Rámon y Cáyal (los acentos indican el énfasis)

*Die Frage ist, wie ein Deutscher diese Wörter ausprechen würde. Es handelt sich um einen Eigennamen.*

*Der Name ist*

*Ramón y Cajal*

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sagt Cajal in einer Ansprache: mein bescheidener Name, der in deutsch_ Cayal_ ausgesprochen wird.....

Finde ich richtig.


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sagt Cajal in einer Ansprache: mein bescheidener Name, der in deutsch_ Cayal_ ausgesprochen wird.....
> 
> Finde ich richtig.


 
Das habe ich ja kapiert, aber ich verstehe den Sinn noch nicht. "Cayal" ist nicht sehr deutsch und ich weiß nicht, wie man das "C" ausspricht. Man könnte es wie "Sajal" oder "Tschajal" ebenso gut wie "Kajal" aussprechen.

_Ça j'ai pigé ! Mais je ne comprends pas encore le sens. "Cayal" n'est pas de mot très allemand et je ne sais pas comment on prononce la "c". On pourrait aussi le prononcer comme allemand "Sajal" (=sayal), "Tschajal" (=chayal) ou "Kajal" (=cayal)._


----------



## heidita

Kann ich nicht mit einverstanden sein. 

_Café _ist in Deutsch ein Begriff und wird _kafé_ ausgesprochen.

Vielleicht noch hinzuzufügen ist, Cajal wird in Spanisch /kachal/ ausgesprochen. Das ch hier wie in _Sache_.


----------



## totor

*heidita et whodunit, s'il vous plaît!!!!*

je ne parle pas l'allemand! et vous parlez très bien le français et même l'espagnol, si je ne me trompe pas!

je n'ai rien compris de ce que vous avez dit, sauf heidita disant que ça se prononce *cáyal*. 

le problème c'est que je ne sais pas comment pronnonce un allemand le "y".


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:


> Kann ich nicht mit einverstanden sein.
> 
> _Café _ist in Deutsch ein Begriff und wird _kafé_ ausgesprochen.


 
Denk mal an Cäsar, Cinemascope und ciao. Die werden auch im Deutschen verwendet, aber haben alle andere Anfangslaute.
_Pense à Cäsar [ts...], Cinemascope [s...] et ciao [tsh...]. On utilise ces mots en allemand de même, mais tous les trois ont des sons initials différents._



> Vielleicht noch hinzuzufügen ist, Cajal wird in Spanisch /kachal/ ausgesprochen. Das ch hier wie in _Sache_.


 
Warum schreibt man dann nicht: "mein bescheidener Name, der *wie*_ Cayal_ ausgesprochen wird"?
_Pourquoi est-ce que l'on n'écrit pas "mon humble nom, prononcé *comme* Cayal (en espagnol)" ?_


----------



## heidita

Ya veo, totor. Voy a ver si alguien más participa para ver cómo lo leen. Yo no conozco otra palabra con ca en alemán que se pronuncie como dice Who, pero a lo major la hay. Normalmente es "ka" . Ya veo tu duda es con la Y. A ver si sacamos algo.

Mal sehen , ob sich noch jemand hier beteiligt: 

Wie würde ein Deutscher das Y ausprechen in dem Namen Cajal, wie er selbst sagte in Deutsch _cayal_ ausgesprochen.

Ich würde hier

_*Kaial*,_ lesen


----------



## totor

je vous demande pardon, je n'avait pas vu le post 4 de whodunit. c'est exactement ce dont j'avais besoin, la prononciation du "y".

je vous embrasse et merci beaucoup.


----------

